# Zarah Birth Control (Generic of Yasmin)



## bellaxgee

I was on Yasmin since I was 15yrs old (minus when we were TTC and being pregnant) and I LOVED it. I had to switch to the generic last month for insurance purposes and I am feeling horrible! I actually thought I was pregnant because I have every pregnancy symptom imaginable and I think it could be due to this pill.

This month I have had:

Nausea
Acne like no other (I NEVER get pimples)
bloating (my uterus actually feels heavy at times)
sore boobs
frequent urination
headaches
fatigue (I've been falling asleep at 8:30pm, usually I'm up until 1am)

I have seriously taken about 10 HPT's in the past 3 weeks and have even visited the doctor thinking I was preggo....

but I just realized that it all started when I started the new pills.
I should add that my last "period" was 2 days of spotting which also made me think I was pregnant.

Sorry for the long post but I just wanted to know if anyone has taken Zarah or any other pill for that matter that actually made you feel pregnant????!!!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I took Yasmin for a while and ocella (generic of Yasmin) and I never felt this way. I'm sorry. :/
Maybe try ocella?


----------



## Jm14

I am absolutely experiencing this with Zarah as well. I cant tell you how many times Ive double checked my pill pack or bought a pregnancy test because I feel pregnant, regardless of the fact ive missed no pills. It makes me feel like im going crazy sometimes. My boobs hurt, i get nauseous, blaoted, moody, irritable, very nauseous during or after i exercise, occassionally depressed and fatigued for no reason, crazy dips and highs in my libido, acne, certain foods and smells i once like now taste bad or seem unappetizing. And the two day spotting of a period is certainly not reassuring (although i wont complain about the convenience). Ive tried tracking all the different symptoms to see if they correspond with ovulation and I see no connection for most things, other than the sore boobs and bloat. In fact, my mood seems to cycle opposite of what it should in a normal cycle. Its really bizarre. I have just decided that this birth control has sufficiently duped my body into believing its pregnant. So much so that at times my mind is struggling to rationalize that its not!


----------



## curiousowl

I never felt pregnant but I did have a bad response to a generic version of Yaz when I had tolerated the original just fine. Sorry you're dealing with that! It must be super frustrating.


----------

